# Square Post Top Plates...



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

I have just come into a large "pile" of arms. Most (about 45 of them) have Square post top top plates attached to them. Are there any specific numbers on them I should avoid? Im assuming that 7 and 8 should be avoided like the plague because there are so many of them... is that true? and why?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

what exactly is a square post top plate?
I seen them on an ebay auction once and didn't "get it"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The idler gear journal has a nice cylindrical top...like a top hat, instead of the round edged or button type.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

oh , ok thanks , never noticed that , is one better than the other?
I have raced slots for 44 years but never got into anything but home racing.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

There is typically less slop on the squared off ones, which translates to better performance.


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

Also of note, the square topped ones typically fit the RTHO Gear sets MUCH better. So I have heard.

I will get a photo as best as I can for reference unless someone here has a shot of one...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes, the RTHO gears fit PERFECT. No pictures, but they do very nicely... As for what numbers work the best, I have no idea, I have a few on my fray cars and I always just make sure the holes are centered and the gears mesh well and I am good.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

The key is to just make sure the plate you are use fits the chassis. you will be amazed at what just trying different top plates on chassis. There is No perfect top plate that fits every chassis. I would not get rid of any of the plates you have and. you never know which plate will work with a chassis. When you find the right match you will see how quiet and smooth your car will be.


----------



## BrentCorvette (Jun 11, 2008)

All of my fast t-jets have squared-off idler posts...the rounded posts let the gear move around and mar up the deck.


----------

